# Robert Asty



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2007)

Robert Asty, English Puritan (1642 - October 14, 1681) was a dissenter like his father, also Robert Asty, who was ejected from his pulpit in 1662 for non-conformity. The younger Asty wrote _A Treatise of Rejoicing in the Lord Jesus in All Cases and Conditions_ based on Habakkuk 3.17-18. He died at the age of 39.


----------

